# New Outlaw 7075 or used Adcom GFA-7500



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

I am very close to buying power amp (at least 5 channels) for HT setup...and for some music. Been eyeing Outlaw 7075 for quite a while, but there is also a used mint condition Adcom GFA-7500 out there (asking $500). Outlaw 7075 retails for $699.

Outlaw is 75wpc x 7. Adcom 150wpc x 5. Distortion the same at .08%. S/N on Outlaw better at 119 vs 115 for Adcom. Can't find any other specs on Adcom like slew rate, dynamic headroom, etc to compare, but figure they'll be pretty respectable.

Speakers to be driven are Klipsch RB-81 II LCR, and RB-51 II for two surrounds. Sensitivities are 97db and 93db, respectively (manufacturer specs). Room is 29lx16wx9h'. I will prob add some room treatments at some point, but will probably be minimal (a few panels).

Any input on the smarter choice if Adcom can be had for $400 plus $60 shipping? Not sure what shipping on Outlaw would be, but figure on $20 or so. Outlaw comes with 5-yr warranty. I keep waiting on B-stock or promo price 7075, but nothing has popped up recently.

Given efficiency of speakers, is extra power just pointless? Especially since Outlaw has the 5 yr warranty, and brand new?

Thanks for any input.

Dustin


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

+1 for adcom

Also worth considering in this price range is Emotiva. The extra power isnt necessarily pointless. It will ensure you have plenty of clean power on the lower half of the volume dial as well as provide you with power for any _future _speakers you may consider which don't have the sensitivity of your Klipsch.


----------



## dusdau (Feb 9, 2013)

8086 said:


> +1 for adcom
> 
> Also worth considering in this price range is Emotiva. The extra power isnt necessarily pointless. It will ensure you have plenty of clean power on the lower half of the volume dial as well as provide you with power for any _future _speakers you may consider which don't have the sensitivity of your Klipsch.


Appreciate your input. Also an ATI AT1506 for $799. That's very tempting.


----------

